# How was this shirt made?



## ronindaikonashi (Jun 15, 2016)

I am havinbg trouble to figure out how this shirt was made. I want to achieve similar results, what equipment do I need? Is this Direct To Garment? Or screenprinting? 
The shirt is 100% cotton.
I want to print similar quality shirts on my own, what do I need?
https://abload.de/img/841867454_ogboia.jpg

https://abload.de/img/841867466_orypfj.jpg

Is it possible to get reasonably close to this with a heatpress and JPSS Inkjet Transfer paper (which I heard is the best), or do I need to upgrade seriously into a whole other technique? I am new to this but want to make my own shirts, that dont have the "plastic sheet glued on shirt" appeal right from start. Anyone knows how above shirt was done?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

That's a DTG (direct to garment) print likely. It's also possible it's a plastisol screen print with a lot of color screens.

JPSS won't handle the white ink so well. You can't easily reproduce this at home without expensive equipment.


----------



## ronindaikonashi (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply!


----------

